# Bottle dig in Western MA.....



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

I recently dug a cellarhole turned bottle dump with my friend Rich in Western MA...We found a lot of cool artifacts and some sweeeet old bottles. One of my bottles has me stumped....I was hoping some of you experienced guys would help me out...Here are just some of the pics. Hope ya all are getting out to do some diggin...

 Matty


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

all cleaned up


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

the smaller items sifted out[]


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

heres a diamond brooch that my friend Rich found!


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

closeup shot


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

closeup shot


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

old Champaign bottle!


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

these bottles are from the second day of the dig


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

heres a 1859 Canadian large cent that Rich was able to sift out of the rubble


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

Finally, here is the bottle that I can't figure out...it looks like a blown flask but I can't find any information on it...I think it may be worth a few bucks though..Can you guys help me out on this one??? The bottle is completely round on the bottom, almost teardrop shaped and stands at around 9" tall???? Hope you all enjoyed the pics[]

 Matty


----------



## luvtodig (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice finds Matt!  cool diamond brooch[8D]  love the pics[]  keep them coming..good luck digging...


----------



## luvtodig (Jul 14, 2004)

Sorry to say Matt, but it is a chianti wine bottle...pretty common..see other posts on this site about it...seems to me from your pics that there were quite a few other wine bottles there[8D]  guess they liked their wine...hope this helps!


----------



## Bluebelle (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a brooch that appears identical to the one your friend Rich found - it belonged to my grandmother. Mine also has 11 stones, is marked sterling on the back, very simple pin back. An old Kaplan antique jewelry guide I have places that type of crescent in the 1890's, shows similar ones of mine-cut diamonds set in gold, all an uneven no. of stones in the brooches. I've never had mine appraised, but thinking that since they are set in silver rather than gold, they may not actually be diamonds, perhaps zircons or white sapphires. 
 Enjoyed looking at your collection from that dig!


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

Luvtodig, 

 I researched that chianti bottle on the web...it is a older one....but I wonder how old? Do you have any clue as to how old it is and its approximate value?? Thanks for any help..

 Matty


----------



## woody (Jul 14, 2004)

The teal blue hock wine bottles are nice, Matt.
 To the right of the teal blue bottles is an aqua ammonia bottle.


----------



## Matt in NH (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for giving an ID on some of the bottles Woody...I am still trying to learn what a lot of the bottles I find are used for. I love diggin all these old bottles...but I'm running out of room for em all...almost time to sell off the common ones on either the bottle classifieds or ebay.


 Matty


----------

